# qual procedimento (script correto) pra duas placas de rede?

## domus-br

Olá pessoal

possuo o gentoo 

kernel 2.4.26

2 placas de rede rtl8139

o que preciso saber é qual script ou qual forma no gentoo se configura essas duas placas, pois a intençao é fazer deste gentoo um roteador da conexao adsl, com iptables

por acaso mudo diretamente no modules.conf?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alias eth0 8139too
> 
> alias eth1 8139too
> ...

 

abraços

----------

## Enderson

é só configurar o /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="192.168.17.2 broadcast 192.168.17.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.100.250 broadcast 192.168.200.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

----------

## domus-br

 *Enderson wrote:*   

> é só configurar o /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.17.2 broadcast 192.168.17.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> ...

 

valeu amigo, eu pensava que tinha que subir duas vezes o mesmo modulo   :Smile: 

obrigado pela informaçao

t+

----------

## domus-br

olá, alterei aqui o /etc/conf.d/net

mas no meu /etc/init.d/  nao existe o net.eth1, por isso nao consigo configurar ele no rc-update 

aqui tem somente o net.eth0

t+

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> olá, alterei aqui o /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> mas no meu /etc/init.d/  nao existe o net.eth1, por isso nao consigo configurar ele no rc-update 
> 
> aqui tem somente o net.eth0
> ...

 

você pode copiar o net.eth0 para net.eth1 e fazer as alterações correspondentes.

----------

## codemaker

Não é necessário copiar. Basta fazer um link. O script é exactamente igual.

```

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9776 Jun 24 01:09 net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    8 Apr 29 14:41 net.eth1 -> net.eth0

```

----------

## humpback

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> 
> 
> valeu amigo, eu pensava que tinha que subir duas vezes o mesmo modulo  
> 
> 

 

Pois, isto é um dos problemas do Linux, se temos 3 placas de rede iguais ao carregar o driver ele detecta as tres e configura, e depois... quem é quem? Ou seja das 3 placas qual a eth0 a eth1 a eth2 ?

Outra situação mas esta mais facil de resolver, temos 3 placas diferentes. Aqui a coisa é mais facil desde que usemos modulos, a ordem das placas vai ser a ordem de carregamento dos modulos.

O primeiro problema tem solução empirica, as placas com o pci mais elevado vao ser as ultimas. Ou seja em uma board tipica as slots mais "perto" do cpu vao ser as primeiras.

----------

## xef

Uma forma de ver quem é quem é anotar os mac address das placas e depois ver os mac no ifconfig.

----------

## Clansman

se não me engano, o ethertool dá para fazer "piscar" selectivamente cada placa de rede (sem cabo). olha-se pra lá e voilá!

tipo "ethertool --blink eth0" -> olha-se pra lá, localiza-se o led de actividade a piscar -> etiqueta-se a placa de rede.

[]

----------

## codemaker

 *Clansman wrote:*   

> se não me engano, o ethertool dá para fazer "piscar" selectivamente cada placa de rede (sem cabo). olha-se pra lá e voilá!
> 
> tipo "ethertool --blink eth0" -> olha-se pra lá, localiza-se o led de actividade a piscar -> etiqueta-se a placa de rede.
> 
> []

 

Isso daria jeito. Mas isso pertence a que package? (se é que está no portage)

search, searchdesc e busca no www.gentoo-portage.com não deram resultados.

----------

## Clansman

sys-apps/ethtool

[filipe guru-like stuff, you know...]

ethtool -p DEVICE %d

faz piscar qq coisa no interface DEVICE durante %d segundos

exemplo:

ethtool eth0 5

num teste mto rápido não funcionou comigo. n sei se é preciso suporte por parte das placas de rede...

[]

----------

## domus-br

agradeço ao pessoal pela dica, bastou apontar a eth1 no pppoe.conf e que a eth0 ficou para rede interna, ta funcionando legal agora

grato a todos

t+

----------

